# Mare twists hind feet when walking



## pooper scooper (Oct 5, 2008)

Is this an inherited trait or developemental? Is seems to twist at the fetlock joint. She isn't lame or anything but it is noticeable. Has anyone else seen this in their minis?


----------



## nootka (Oct 5, 2008)

Without seeing your mare in person, I don't think many will hazard a guess about this problem that may not even BE a problem.

Every horse is different, and the only real way to assess this is to have a person who is experienced in horse's soundness and conformation see her in person, and watch her move out.

How old is your mare?

Perhaps you could make a few clear videos of your mare in motion that would help (leading to and away, also from the side at both a walk and trot would be preferable) and then send them to someone qualified to assess these things in lieu of having an expert help you in person.

Best wishes!

Liz M.


----------



## Mini Oaks (Oct 5, 2008)

My mare does this also. She is seven years old and we show her in jumping and it doesn't bother her.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Oct 5, 2008)

Quite often this is caused by poor trimming. There may be a 'high' spot on her hoof that is causing her to pivot on it as she moves.


----------



## Seashells (Oct 5, 2008)

When I first started into the minis, I noticed several doing that twisting motion as they walk. One stallion I found had an extreme case of it....I was told by a breeder that it was something that can be corrected with lots of therapy. I didn't fall for that. I think it's something a horse is born with....weak fetlocks!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for asking this question, as I am glad to see the replies, and hope to read more.. My mare (6yrs old) does this too.. ALso I just noticed my new little guy has been doing it. It doesn't seem to bother either one. In fact, I think my mare looks more " boss mare" as it looks like she has the don't mess with me walk.



I have a very good farrier, but will run the high spot thing past her next time.. I hope there are more replies, and again thanks again for your post..


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 5, 2008)

Interesting question. My mare Misty used to twist when she walked - I have an awesome farrier who was able to minimize it with proper trimming but sometimes she would still twist a little bit when she walked. I own her daughter who is now 11 and I noticed the other day she has just started twisting, too. It does make me wonder if there is something genetic there...

Liz R.


----------



## minimule (Oct 5, 2008)

One of my mares has always walked that way. She's had several foals and as far as I know, none of them do it. One of my other mares didn't walk that way but I've noticed she has started to so I think with her it's definately a farrier issue. Which mare is it?


----------



## minih (Oct 5, 2008)

We have a gelding that twists his back left foot, our farrier trims his feet often and does not let his toes get too long. Trimming to keep from getting long and trimming for straightness help a lot.


----------



## Marty (Oct 6, 2008)

This is very interesting because we had a mother and daughter quarter horse that were barrel racers boarded in our barn and they both did it. I doubt it was a farrier problem as our farrier was very very good. I thought it had something to do with (damage done) lack of protecting the fetlock/seismoid bones with proper tack during the riggers of their sport, but never could figure it out for sure.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 6, 2008)

It can be a trimming issue or it can just plain be the horse's conformation--or not really "conformation" as such but just the way the horse's tendons/ligaments work. I had a Morgan gelding that had that twisting motion in his hind legs, only in his case it was in his hocks, not his fetlocks. He never had any problems because of it--he stayed sound all his life, but as a halter horse it is something that would have counted against him in strong competition.

If a mature horse doesn't do it and then suddenly starts I would have to think either it's a trimming problem, an injury (especially if it's only one leg) or perhaps an age related issue where years of work, wear & tear have caused some weakness in the tendons/ligaments, allowing the leg(s) to twist now in ways they didn't when the horse was young.

Besides my Morgan gelding I've seen other horses that twist the same way, usually in the hocks (as the horse puts weight on the hind leg the hocks rotate outward) but a few in the ankle. I saw one that was really bad for twisting in the hocks, others do it in a very minor amount. From observing in in several breeding animals and noting that some offspring of the horses had it and others didn't I have to think that the condition is hereditary some of the time--some offspring will have the same trait, others won't.


----------



## CKC (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a 10 year old gelding that's been doing it since he was a foal.

Kim


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

The twisting action happens alot of time in horses who are base narrow or bowlegged. So it can be a conformation issue. I have seen it alot in quarter horses who halter as they get more muscle than frame and it causes those things. Just keep up regular trimming should help but probably wont cure it.


----------



## tinypony (Oct 6, 2008)

My stallion does this and it is very pronounced. I have had a chiropracter out and when she is done with him, it is much less noticeable. However, it returns a few months later, only to need another visit from the chiro. It doesn't seem to hurt him and trimming doesn't help either. My vet thinks it is related to his small size and how narrow he is at the base. I was assured that it would not pass on to any offspring, but I cannot help but wonder....


----------



## Sanny (Oct 6, 2008)

We have a mare who is an excellent pleasure driving horse with nice action that will start doing the same twisting thing on one of her hind feet right about the time the farrier is due to come again. He is able to correct it with good trimming and a regular trimming schedule (every 6-8 weeks) but as her feet wear and grow out it slowly returns and the foot will start twisting again. He says for her it is a conformation issue she was born with and if she was used for breeding would likely pass it on to her off-spring - something to keep in mind when considering breeding. Unless a conformation fault is caused by an injury or accident, no matter what anyone says, it is possible to pass on to their foals. Our farrrier would like for me to rasp that foot at least once a week and showed me what he wanted done but I don't always keep up on it and I am always reluctant to do much for fear of screwing her foot up. This sort of thing can be managed but a lot of mini owners either do their own horses feet or wait longer than they would for a big horse to have the farrier out and if feet have special needs and are left to get too long it can be a problem. Any special trimming is also best done by someone very knowlegeable and experienced.

An interesting thing about her is she is small -- 31" and very petite/fine-boned with narrow hips and yet has the biggest ankles of all my minis but the smallest hooves (I measured them when I had some custom roadster boots made)


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 7, 2008)

I also have a 3yo mare that does this, doesn't seem to bother her. It has gotten better, but still there at times. My farrier is awesome, and he can usually help reduce it with regular trimmings. I only show her in liberty, so I don't stress over it much.


----------



## Margaret (Oct 8, 2008)

This could be from the heals being too high, causing the toe to get more pressure and pivot..

I would check with a farrier about this next time he is out.


----------

